# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Finasteride en kinderwens

## roy81

29-1-2007
Ik gebruik finasteride en heb een kinderwens. Moet ik stoppen?

Ik ben net begonnen met het gebruik van finasteride. Aangezien wij nu ook een kinderwens hebben, zou ik graag willen weten of het raadzaam is om te stoppen met dit gebruik gedurende de periode dat we zwanger proberen te worden en of/welke risico\'s eraan verbonden zijn. Verder heb ik gelezen dat een zwangere vrouw het medicijn niet mag aanraken, maar als het in mijn lichaam aanwezig is, is het dan ook aanwezig in mijn speeksel, huid, bloed, sperma waarmee zij in aanraking kan komen?
Antwoord apotheker

U kunt finasteride gebruiken als u kinderwens heeft, maar uw vrouw mag de stof finasteride niet aanraken of innemen vanwege het risico voor de mannelijke foetus. Omdat PROPECIA (finasteride 1 mg) gebruikt wordt door jonge mannen (18-41 jaar) met een eventuele kinderwens, is dit een belangrijke vraag die wij hebben onderzocht. De resultaten van onderzoeken, waaronder ook die met betrekking tot de vruchtbaarheid van de gebruiker, hebben ertoe geleid dat de Nederlandse overheid PROPECIA heeft goedgekeurd. Ook in veel andere landen zoals Frankrijk, Duitsland, Engeland, Amerika etc. is het middel goedgekeurd. In dierexperimenteel onderzoek bij 3 diersoorten is onderzocht of finasteride invloed heeft op de vruchtbaarheid en of er een effect is op de nakomelingen. Er werden tijdens dit onderzoek hoge doses finasteride aan de dieren toegediend, maar er werden bij deze dieren geen relevante negatieve effecten op de vruchtbaarheid en de nakomelingen waargenomen. Ook is bij mannen bij wie de vorming van dihydrotestosteron (DHT) door een genetische aanleg levenslang onderdrukt is (PROPECIA remt ook de vorming van DHT) gemeld dat bij hen de productie van zaad (spermatogenese) normaal is en dat zij gezonde nakomelingen hebben. Er is een zeer kleine hoeveelheid finasteride teruggevonden in de zaadvloeistof van mannen die finasteride kregen. Uit onderzoek bij resusapen blijkt dat deze kleine hoeveelheid geen risico voor de groeiende mannelijke foetus vormt. Uit deze gegevens bij dieren blijkt dat er geen aanwijzingen bestaan dat PROPECIA invloed heeft op de kwaliteit van het zaad of een nadelig effect heeft op de bevruchting. (HK)


Wat vinden jullie hiervan ???

----------


## co-assistent

Beste Roy,

Ik ben zelf niet helemaal gerustgesteld. Blijkbaar wordt finasteride (laag weliswaar) teruggevonden in sperma. Mij lijkt de afweging: haaruitval/kaalheid tegeover de gezondheid van je ongeboren kind een vrij makkelijke!
Het risico is klein, maar het is gewoon niet met zekerheid te zeggen, want het is nooit bij mensen onderzocht.

Wellicht tijdelijk stoppen, max 3 maanden, en dan hopen dat je in de periode je partner kan bevruchten.

----------

